# how to deal with lies and mine games when you love someone



## rosehalligan (Sep 10, 2012)

i have been with my man for what since 05 and it was great at first then i started seeing things i never went though in my 20 some marriage .and it is to the point to who is the nut me or is he so perfect never wrong never lies and can be better then you when you tell of past events ,,, this love has taken a toll on me with family my mom disowned me and 2 years this month she die now never get to make up say i love you and why my evil sister whom did love me is evil wont tell me where my mom is layed to rest since she die , my brother killed him self in 2004 my mom could not bear that for she had dis owned him most his life he was 40 then a dear family friend killed him self on me yeah he had cancer but used me and heart my heart my family my hope in 2003 then this last month lost my real dad and my half brother due to we had the same dad and me and my sister had the same mom he died due to drinking and drugs a month before his 43 rd birthday he lived in va with my kids and thier dad for his family kick him on the streets and i could not let that be so he moved in with my family ,,i hate maryland even though born here but 20 years has made it a place pass hell ,, i have left my boyfreind more then 6 times to be with my kids in va i am a lost soul who hurts and cant understand why for my life and why he scott my boyfreind has to play me out to be a fool and hurt me for all i have gave up and lost just to be with he wont let me now since this last time back talk to my kids been 2 months that hurts the worse over love why? he dont talk he yells and i stay in this why ? dont know for what dont know love i guess but o wonder am i the only fool out there ?


----------



## muttgirl (Mar 23, 2012)

You have talked about alot of loss and grieve. But first, you know you need to get out of your relationship with your boyfriend, you said it over and over. If you are repeating it like that, you are telling yourself to stop. Then you need to decide what to do next--do you stay put alittle till you are more clear-headed, do you go see your kids, etc. You should decide what you want for yourself, if you want your sister in your life, and if there are other goals you should be concentrating on. All the loss and grief--is that from missing people you love or opportunites to change the people you love? It is a sweet notion but the truth is you cannot change/save/smother/heal anyone but yourself. If you want a good relationship with your kids, think how you want them to see you and become that person and build from there. The people you have lost or need to get away from, you can work through those feelings but while you live your life. You are in control, take one step towards your goal, then another step. Before you know it, you can have a good outlook and a better life just ahead. Set your mind to it.


----------



## rosehalligan (Sep 10, 2012)

thank you for taking the time to write me and yeah you point out some good things and thank you rose


----------

